# Trail Blazers sign SAM CLANCY! (merged)



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Former USC power forward S.Clancy attending training camp*

Jason Peterson from The Fan:

http://www.1080thefan.com/Article.asp?id=110455



> I went walking around in the hallways between interviews and saw former USC star Sam Clancy sporting Blazer gear. Clancy was the Pac 10 player of the year in 2002. Clancy is a 6’7 240 power forward. I talked with a Blazer spokesman who told me he thinks Clancy will be in camp with the team. I asked about the possibility of former OSU star David Lucas being with the team and he said he hadn’t heard anything about Lucas.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Former USC power forward S.Clancy attending training camp*

Hmm CSMN said last Night that he is in Camp. He signed a non-gurnateed deal to be in camp and is the only non-guranteed player there.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Former USC power forward S.Clancy attending training camp*

Clancy scored 19.1ppg and pulled in 9.4rpg his senior season and 1.62 Blocks


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Trail Blazers sign SAM CLANCY!*

Feel free to delete my other thread regarding Clancy.




> TRAIL BLAZERS SIGN FORWARD SAM CLANCY TO ONE-YEAR DEAL
> 
> Portland, OR – The Portland Trail Blazers came to terms with forward Sam Clancy, signing him to a one-year contract, it was announced today.
> 
> ...



http://www.nba.com/blazers/


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Former USC power forward S.Clancy attending training camp*

A good friend of mine and I hung out with Clancy's girlfriend and her sister in Vegas in 2001. Clancy was calling her non-stop. Dude's crazy.

-Pop


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Trail Blazers sign SAM CLANCY!*

*6' 7", 245*


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Trail Blazers sign SAM CLANCY!*

It's not guranteed thuogh...Or is it?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Trail Blazers sign SAM CLANCY!*

Reminds me of another player that used to be on the 76ers and now has a commentary job. 

Sir Charles himself.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Trail Blazers sign SAM CLANCY!*

OK emailed Nash
It is not a guranteed deal.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Upside: A good pick up for camp. SC would make for a nice off the bench complement to Zach, providing low post scoring for the second unit. 

Downside: The roster is full. Is there any way to keep him other than waiving someone else?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Upside: A good pick up for camp. SC would make for a nice off the bench complement to Zach, providing low post scoring for the second unit.
> 
> Downside: The roster is full. Is there any way to keep him other than waiving someone else?


Looks like he was brought in just for camp.

If he makes the team it will be because a 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 deal went through and we have a roster spot.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Looks like he was brought in just for camp.
> 
> If he makes the team it will be because a 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 deal went through and we have a roster spot.


Yeah. Zach needs somebody to bang against in training camp and Miles, Patterson, Khryapa, etc. just aren't going to be able to match Zach's strength. He'd probably break those guys in half. 

I don't expect to see Sam Clancy in a regular season game.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

unless there is a trade in the works


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Why does nobody think Clancy will be on the team this year? There is a good chance that someone (Monia, Ha) will be in the NBDL. Clancy seems like the perfect type of player to come in when we need a real PF to back up Zach. Ruben and Miles at the PF are a novelty and may work at times, but they will get eaten up by a strong PF. Clancy seems like Malik Rose, and he had a nice role with the Spurs.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Reep said:


> Why does nobody think Clancy will be on the team this year? There is a good chance that someone (Monia, Ha) will be in the NBDL. Clancy seems like the perfect type of player to come in when we need a real PF to back up Zach. Ruben and Miles at the PF are a novelty and may work at times, but they will get eaten up by a strong PF. Clancy seems like Malik Rose, and he had a nice role with the Spurs.


I'm with ya!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Why does nobody think Clancy will be on the team this year? There is a good chance that someone (Monia, Ha) will be in the NBDL. Clancy seems like the perfect type of player to come in when we need a real PF to back up Zach. Ruben and Miles at the PF are a novelty and may work at times, but they will get eaten up by a strong PF. Clancy seems like Malik Rose, and he had a nice role with the Spurs.


The Maximum # of Players the team can have is 15, including those on the NBDL....They are required to have 12 on active roster and 1 on inactive.

They can carry as many as 3 on inactive and no more than 2 may be in the NBDL

Sam makes 16.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Schilly said:


> The Maximum # of Players the team can have is 15, including those on the NBDL....They are required to have 12 on active roster and 1 on inactive.
> 
> They can carry as many as 3 on inactive and no more than 2 may be in the NBDL
> 
> Sam makes 16.


I forgot that NBDL players counted in the 15. Okay, so let the speculation begin. I don't have a clue. They aren't going to waive Monia, and Ha isn't playing in Europe, so you guys may be right about Clancy being Zbo practice fodder--unless something else is going down.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> I forgot that NBDL players counted in the 15. Okay, so let the speculation begin. I don't have a clue. They aren't going to waive Monia, and Ha isn't playing in Europe, so you guys may be right about Clancy being Zbo practice fodder--unless something else is going down.


I think practice fodder.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I think practice fodder.


Agreed. His hope is that he makes enough of an impression that word gets around and either the Blazers eventually pick him up down the road or some other team decides to give him a shot sooner, based on the conversations that go on around the "water cooler." Unless something crazy happens (like Ha parties like it's 1999 some evening and falls down on Blake in such a way that one of the two of them will never play professional sports again), I don't see Clancy playing for the Blazers this season.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I think it is Mr Ha who is on the bubble. He has an extremely low dollar contract. He hasn't impressed mgmt since they brought him onto the club last spring. Ha must produce and show improvement to earn a roster spot this year.

I'd love to see a 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 involving some small forwards from here, though. Oops, that's for another thread.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I think it is Mr Ha who is on the bubble. He has an extremely low dollar contract. He hasn't impressed mgmt since they brought him onto the club last spring. Ha must produce and show improvement to earn a roster spot this year.
> 
> I'd love to see a 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 involving some small forwards from here, though. Oops, that's for another thread.


Ha has this year and next under contract...at his age and size they will let him string along.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW I finally got som info on Sam...

Played in the CBA last season

7th in scoring 19.1ppg
2nd in rebounding 10.8rpg
3rd in blocks 2.2bpg

GLORY BE!!!! JOE WOLF WAS HIS HEAD COACH!!!!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

More on Clancy...

Played for the Nets in the VEgas SUmmer league

14.8ppg
6.4rpg
1bpg

29mpg


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Schilly said:


> More on Clancy...
> 
> Played for the Nets in the VEgas SUmmer league
> 
> ...


Oooh. Those aren't very good numbers for summer league. Too bad.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I only saw him play in college, but his game reminds me alot of Gary Trent. Hope he doesn't own a pool stick!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: It's pretty sad when we have a decent sized thread on Sam Clancy signing to a TC contract. Very slow offseason.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

At the 2001 Chicago pre-draft Clancy measured 6'7.5 w/shoes, so he's about 6'6 barefoot

He also weighed 240lbs and had a 7'2.5 wingspan

STOMP


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I think it is Mr Ha who is on the bubble. He has an extremely low dollar contract. He hasn't impressed mgmt since they brought him onto the club last spring. Ha must produce and show improvement to earn a roster spot this year.


I don't know where you heard that, but the fact they put a 19 year old foreign player who was a second round pick on the active roster, and actually played him shows that the he must have made some positive impression on management. 

His ability to produce depends greatly on the health of Ratliff. And if Theo does go down then Ha immediately becomes our only legit backup center. 

I think he'll make the team.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Trail Blazers Sign Sam Clancy*



> The Portland Trail Blazers came to terms with forward Sam Clancy, signing him to a one-year contract.


http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Sign_Sam_Clancy-152639-41.html


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Trail Blazers Sign Sam Clancy*

It's sad, but he might just be our starting power forward on opening night.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Trail Blazers Sign Sam Clancy*

The Blazers have finally found their back-up PF to spell Zebo. This guy is buff! I follow Pac-10 basketball and back in 2002 he was Pac-10 POY! He dominated Oregon and Oregon State that year and many people were saying this guy had All-Star written all over him. This guy is the son of an Oakland Raider so he will bring the Blazers toughness. I love this signing. People don't know this but he is a tremendous shot blocker, he is number 1 all-time at USC in shots blocked! He is also fifth in steals, can you imagine that in a PF! The reason he never played for the 76ers was because he was injured so this guy still has talent. I think this guy can be better than Gary Trent but even if he plays at Gary Trents level, he have a great back-up PF for years to come, hey he even might challenge Zebo for the starting spot down the road!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Trail Blazers Sign Sam Clancy*

sold its only for training camp and nongurenteed


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I think practice fodder.


I don't think so. With Telfair, Jack, Dixon, Spyder, Blake, Webster, and Monia all slated for back-court duty and an injured Z-Bo as the team's only "legit" PF, I think Clancy has a really good shot at making the squad. The Blazers can afford to cut a couple of those guys much more than they can afford to cut Clancy (assuming he can play at a level anywhere near the hype).

PBF


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Clancy is quite undersized but still, he can play ball. I'd love for the Blazers to cut someone like Charles Smith and sign Clancy. He's much like Z-Bo but better defensively and undersized which hurts. If the guy was 2 inches taller he would have stayed put in the league.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Reep said:


> Why does nobody think Clancy will be on the team this year? There is a good chance that someone (Monia, Ha) will be in the NBDL. Clancy seems like the perfect type of player to come in when we need a real PF to back up Zach. Ruben and Miles at the PF are a novelty and may work at times, but they will get eaten up by a strong PF. Clancy seems like Malik Rose, and he had a nice role with the Spurs.



Thousand Oaks, CA? Right on.....I went to Westlake Elementary and Agoura High!

Small world.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

baler said:


> Thousand Oaks, CA? Right on.....I went to Westlake Elementary and Agoura High!
> 
> Small world.


Actually, Newbury Park, since you know that area. I grew up in Vancouver, WA, so I guess we have sort of switched places.


----------

